# What TJET Cars need to be made



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

So from the Modern Era say 1990 on and Pre 1990


What TJET cars are missing and should be made by someone or anyone.

Personally I want a 53 or 54 Ford as I want to model a dirt track hobby car my dad had in 1970 when I came in the Navy.

The 80s Buick that Model Motoring was going to make is another one.

I have two tracks planned for this fall one is a small Grand prix track about the size of my Freezer top and a small dirt bull ring about the same size for short track cars that ran the south in the late 60s early seventies on tracks like Summerville Speedway and Myrtle Beach where my dad raced. I'm going to crank to voltage down to around 12 VDC and have some mail-in races.


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial (Dec 23, 2012)

On a strickly personal note, and I'm probably the only one even remotly interested in one......would be a desire to have a Rambler in H.O. scale. In the interest of complete transparency though, I have to admit, that I'm only interested in the back half of one to build a dirt modified out of it. Thinking I'll turn to dust before I see my Rambler?!?!?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

a 59 Rambler would be special. the one with dual (quad?) headlights.
my Mom bought one as her first new car and we beat snot out of it until about 1969.
so, that has one of my votes.
LOL


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

If you run across a diecast let me know.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thats a tough question Roger, What I like maybe nobody else would! I`m sure if a bunch of guys replied on here, You would get a different answer from all. There would have to be some kind of agreement on what should be produced. Otherwise you`d only get 1 or 2 bodies sold per mold, It wouldn`t be worth the time & effort. I like what pshoe64 did with the Tuckers, He said he was going to make them and only produce a certain number & all were pre-sold. Granted they`re taking awhile, But he`s got a lot on his plate & everyone knew it would take awhile. Just my 2cents worth!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I not looking to make anything to sell. Just curious to what folks would like. Everyone has their favorite cars. You never know when you might run into something.

The Rambler would be an interesting short track modified.

I do plan an open-wheel TJET website for the future. I need a home for the Grand Prix and Indy Cars


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry Roger, I misunderstood the question. Ok then, I`d like to see a 69 Rambler scrambler & an AMC Pacer!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I think I have a "cherrys" die cast pacer


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

A 1970 cougar eliminator a71 torino a70 cyclone a 70 gto would be nice.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

vickers83

I made a LWB Pacer a few years back. I will have to check my junk box. I think I saw a Scrambler deiecast also but I don't recall if I bought one.

hartracerman

I have a nice 71 Satellite, a Torino and Cyclone would go nicely with it. 

I made an AFX version of this one and might have a couple still lying around


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

If you do, I'll take em!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

There really isn't anything modern that tickles me. The Pontiac lover in me would love to see a 70-74 Trans Am/Formula/Firebird (different hoods, and the fender flares can be removed if unwanted). I'd also love to see a 69-72 Gran Prix. HO Detroit did a limited number of GP's, but are way too expensive and hard to find to get any real use. I believe you did the proper era TA a ways back Roger. I considered trying to cobble something together out of a JL Camaro with resin add on parts molded from a die cast, but that never got off the ground.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I'd also love to see a 69-72 Gran Prix. HO Detroit did a limited number of GP's, but are way too expensive and hard to find to get any real use.

I have an HOD gran Prix copied and when im on 2 legs again I will be selling them.
Chris


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Dragula said:


> I'd also love to see a 69-72 Gran Prix. HO Detroit did a limited number of GP's, but are way too expensive and hard to find to get any real use.
> 
> I have an HOD gran Prix copied and when im on 2 legs again I will be selling them.
> Chris


Count me in on a couple of those Gran Prix`s Chris! Hope you get better soon:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

slotcarman12078 said:


> There really isn't anything modern that tickles me. The Pontiac lover in me would love to see a 70-74 Trans Am/Formula/Firebird (different hoods, and the fender flares can be removed if unwanted). I'd also love to see a 69-72 Gran Prix. HO Detroit did a limited number of GP's, but are way too expensive and hard to find to get any real use. I believe you did the proper era TA a ways back Roger. I considered trying to cobble something together out of a JL Camaro with resin add on parts molded from a die cast, but that never got off the ground.


 
I think saw the master for it


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome news from both of you!! Crossin' my fingers Roger!!!


----------



## bluerod (Nov 1, 2005)

I like to see a early barracuda I think autoworld doing a diecast of this car a65 or a65plymouth 64 o65 comet 55 or 57 ford would make good drag cars thanks bob


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Not to mention it was an early Trans Am its been on my list for a long while I'll have to take a look at the Auto World diecast.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

9 finger hobbies sell a long wheelbase trans am I believe its a 73


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool! Didn't know that brownie..  Don't see it on his site though.


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*What TJET cars need to be made*

I would love the Ramber scramber. Roger you sent your Reble Machine to MEV not sure when and if he is going to produce it. He said that he would send it back the mold to you to make more. I have one but could use another.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I saw a Rebel in my junk box not sure if there is another master lying around or not. I am slowly going through everything will let you know if I find it.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I'd be in for a couple of AMC products... early 70's Monte Carlo would be nice as well as the GP.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Cool! Didn't know that brownie..  Don't see it on his site though.


Not all of his bodies are on the site,just contact him.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

brownie374 said:


> 9 finger hobbies sell a long wheelbase trans am I believe its a 73



Who is 9 finger hobbies? I notice is cast one of my early Indy Bodies and is selling it?

Roger Corrie


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

vaBcHRog said:


> Who is 9 finger hobbies? I notice is cast one of my early Indy Bodies and is selling it?
> 
> Roger Corrie


Not trying to make you mad or anything but if your not selling it whats the harm?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I'm just curious not angry. It is customary within the hobby to ask permission before copying someones work and credit that person. BRP makes a few of my old bodies and I turned over all my Fat Fender cars to MEV. That particular body without the oil tank and steering linkage I do sell once in a while. 

Just as an example the Watson I made I asked permission before I modified it and started selling it. 

Roger Corrie


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

As a fan of the Nascar Aero Warriors, I have always wanted a Torino Talladega and/or a Mercury Cyclone for AFX to put on the track with the Chargers and Daytonas.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Late '30s Chevy Coupe....*

There have been so many T-Jet bodies made in the last two decades, some by DASH & JL/AW and MMInc, and of course MEV as well as hundreds from various Resin Casters. BUT, I haven't really seen any '37, '38 , '39 or '40 Chevy Coupes made by anyone ? I really like that body style. I have a small(HO Size?)Diecast of a '37 Chevy Coupe, but it's still mint in the blister card from 38 years ago, and don't want to open it and surrender it for casting. It was made by "Champ of the Road"- which was the earliest name of the Company that later became "Road Champs"

Here some pix of my '37 Chevy Coupe that I was talking about.....


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

ralph that 37 chevy is pretty cool the mead brothers made a 37 chevy years ago .
I had one and copied it after they quit making resin bodys and I made a bunch of them some years ago . but they are all gone now. I sold most of them to the same guy and some on ebay . 
the mold don't last long at all making these bodys .
you see all the ones with a lot of flashing around the wheel wells are after the mold was breaking down .


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Those look great nice job


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow Jim, those *were Cool ! ...but as always, I show up late to the party


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

vaBcHRog said:


> I'm just curious not angry. It is customary within the hobby to ask permission before copying someones work and credit that person. BRP makes a few of my old bodies and I turned over all my Fat Fender cars to MEV. That particular body without the oil tank and steering linkage I do sell once in a while.
> 
> Just as an example the Watson I made I asked permission before I modified it and started selling it.
> 
> Roger Corrie


it is customary to ask first.
I have been given permission to cast a HillTop swoopy Nova body and an HOD Willys pickup which I reworked the doors, rear fenders and put a moon gas tank in the grill.
it is usually more fun to make my own masters, but folks were bothering me for RMs Nova and I didn't want to bother him as go between. so I made FREE bodys from his.
most casters know that sooner or later someone, maybe a newbie, will copy their stuff, but, it is nice to be asked.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

This topic has been visited a lot over the past years. Here are a few of the threads:

May 2013 http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=393302
May 2013 http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=394061
Nov. 2013 http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=405728
May 2014 http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=417508

There's a lot of repetition, of course, but if anyone's seriously interested, you might want to scan down them. 

Since most of my choices tend to be small or low open cars, I think now I'd wait to see how the "possibly-soon-to-be-available" smaller chassis turn out before saying I'd want anyone to build one for a standard T-jet.

(But there's no excuse for not having a first-gen Barracuda on the market.)

-- D


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys
The 37 has got to have all the racers going, good for dirt track guys
Drag racers , street rods, and the altered guys too
The 37 coupe was my all time favorite car as a kid, I even have a 1 on 1 car now
I'll never getter done now, makes me feel sad just looking at it, picked up a fat man frame for it, set up for a big block 400 turbo and worked on some panel too. would of been #4 30's chevy's we restored sorry for running off at the mouth love them badly 
gt40


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Let me check my box. I started a modified dirt track car that might be a 37 Chevy. Let find it and post some pictures of what I have.


Roger


I found it. It need the rear body post and some headers


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

I think that is a 37 ford


----------



## cody6268 (Oct 31, 2013)

I'd hope for AW or even Dash to re-release the old trucks and their respective chassis along with some new bodies Aurora never did. I'd love to have the originals, but they are well out of what I can afford. 


I've always looked at the older CJ Jeeps and the T-Jet chassis, and thought the two would be perfect together, especially a Willys MB Army Jeep.


----------



## bolts69 (Dec 24, 2009)

I would love to have one of those 37 Fords!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

FYI- many 1930's Dirttrack and Drag car/Gassers ARE MADE By Resindude > http://www.resindude.com/index_007.htm

http://www.resindude.com/index_022.htm

http://www.resindude.com/index_018.htm

http://www.resindude.com/index_017.htm

PS- do note however, he has mis-labeled several of his bodies, either the year is wrong, or what they actually were called is a typo


----------



## sizzlerjoe (Nov 21, 2009)

1965 Buick sport wagon.
1967 Aston martin.
1976 trans am with honeycomb rims.
1967 barracuda. 
1966 charger fastback.


----------



## 66Galaxie500 (Jun 18, 2004)

1966 Ford Galaxie (Greenlight makes a 1/64 version)
1957 Cadillac Coupe Deville (there is a die cast 1/32 version on ebay)


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*not surprised*



66Galaxie500 said:


> 1966 Ford Galaxie (Greenlight makes a 1/64 version))


why am I not surprised?
LOL
just kidding man. I like them too


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

alpink said:


> it is customary to ask first.
> I have been given permission to cast a HillTop swoopy Nova body and an HOD Willys pickup which I reworked the doors, rear fenders and put a moon gas tank in the grill.
> it is usually more fun to make my own masters, but folks were bothering me for RMs Nova and I didn't want to bother him as go between. so I made FREE bodys from his.
> most casters know that sooner or later someone, maybe a newbie, will copy their stuff, but, it is nice to be asked.


Any willys pu bodies available?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

what about a 1979 maverick?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*soon*



purple66bu said:


> Any willys pu bodies available?


haven't forgotten
soon


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

sethndaddy said:


> what about a 1979 maverick?


greg gipe makes a 72 maverick


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

60chevyjim said:


> greg gipe makes a 72 maverick


I want it scaled to race on a tjet, and be somewhat in scale to the others. I bought his gremlin only to tear off the posts and mount it on an afx chassis, just scaled much better for it.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> I want it scaled to race on a tjet, and be someone in scale to the others. I bought his gremlin only to tear off the posts and mount it on an afx chassis, just scaled much better for it.


There was a *Mini-Lindy* Maverick model, but it would have been (I'm guessing) around a '72. 

The Mini-Lindy cars usually fit T-jets pretty well. Maybe it was the original that Greg pulled his mold from. 

I have been pleased with Greg Gipe's resins, and haven't found them to run too large for Tjets, as a general rule. Maybe a few models do. It probably just depends on what original he used. If the mold is taken from a scale model, a short wheelbase car like a Gremlin is going to wind up pretty tall and wide when you blow it up to T-jet wheelbase. 

-- D


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

greg has the maverick body on ebay now .
I think it is copied from a motor max fresh cherries 1/64 diecast car
some of his bodys are ........
the gremlin he makes fits a tjet chassis really good and 
you can put nice wheels on it too. like RRR ,Vincent or AFX wheels ..
>>> you don't need to use those bla little aurora tjet wheels with no details <<<.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

I just dug out my Mini-Lindy Maverick. No-go on a Tjet chassis. The Mav's wheelbase is too long. Sorry.

-- D


----------

